# Wedding Diet



## Timid

I've got 6 months and 19 days till the wedding, and I've just signed up for 4 months worth of diet. Put my money where my mouth is, so to speak.

I'm nervously excited about it, and hope it'll all work out!! :thumbup:

Will post updates in this thread...:coffee:

I start on Thursday 6th, and I'll weigh myself in the morning ... before it starts... hopefully it'll all be easy - somehow I doubt that though!!

When I finish, I'll have a couple of months before the wedding so hope I don't put all the weight back on in that time!!


The countdown begins!!! :happydance::happydance:

Tx


----------



## booflebump

Good luck x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh GL. I've given up. I've probably put on everything I lost previously and more over xmas but I'm so stressed I'm past caring :lol: xx


----------



## Tiff

Good luck hun!


----------



## honeybee2

oooh timid- do you want to be my diet buddy? I started weight watchers on the 2nd Jan! I am now day 4 into it! Im really enjoying it! I am also doing a few weight training exercises each day for ten minute as my partner got me some davina mcall dumbells for crimbo as he knows I hate my bingo wings! Im also going to try and keep up with before xmas when I went to the gym 3 times a week. xxx


----------



## superbecks

Good Luck, I also started a diet on monday!! I'm hoping I can lose a few stone by August!!

Good Luck Honeybee xx


----------



## honeybee2

superbecks! we should do a wedding diet thread in here...hang on!!!


----------



## honeybee2

This feels like AA!

My name is Bryony, I am 22- and I am shamefully overweight! ha!

I am 16 stone, 5ft, 7 and a size 16-18. I need to loose 2 stone for IVF and so the dress fits perfect! I have joined weight watchers.

I havnt touched a chocolate bar or a crisp for 4 WHOLE days!


----------



## superbecks

I will shamefully join too!!

I'm Becky, 26 and also overweight!!

I weigh 16stone 7 eek, am also 5ft 7 and am hoping to lose 4 stone by August.

I am aiming to eat three healthy balanced meals a day. No takeaway, no choc or crisps and no full fat pop!! 

Good luck, we can do it xxx


----------



## honeybee2

we can! My vices are:

weight watchers meals and yogurts (what a god send!)
fruit (pref satsumas, red apples and bananas!)
options hot choc sachets (id snog who ever invented them- man OR woman!)
soups and crackers!
Pepsi max and a bag of ice!
crumpets! (i used to hate them but with a teaspoon of M&S special jam- OH...MY....GOD!) 
FRY LIGHT 1 cal cooking spray
Grilled tomatoes and mushrooms


----------



## superbecks

I really hope I can otherwise i'm gonna end up being the size of a house!!

I have just come off the depo injection after having gained 3 stone in the last 2 1/2 years, my Dr thinks swapping to the mini pill will help me a lot. If i can't lose weight for my wedding I will never lose it.

And if i am still this size in august the wedding will be off!!! x


----------



## honeybee2

I hear ya sister! If i dont loose at least 1.5 stone so my dress fits....then Ill be wearing a black sack! I want to loose 2 stone though just so I feel comfortable! Im so paranoid about my bingo wings though- Im not giving up on my weights, 10 mins each day! I dont plan to have muscles or anything, just more toned (or defined even) arms. 

Ive ALWAYS been curvy though. The smallest Ive ever been is when I could just about squeeze into a size 12 pair of jeans when I was 17 (I lost a bit of weight after leaving school). Then 5 years down the line including a long term relationship and uni I am now a size 16-18 (mostly 18 haha). Although the biggest size I have been is 16stone 7lb and I was a size 20 and that was 1 or 2 christmasses ago. 

I suffer with my boobs alot though- they must actually weight a stone each. Im a 36G. 

My dress is a small size 16 (in shops would be a 14)- so I need to be a shop size 14 to get into it. 

I can only qualify for IVF also if I loose the weight. I need to be 13stone 10lb. So a little over 2 stone to loose by October. Although my gynea thinks if I loose the weight Ill fall pregnant naturally xx


----------



## superbecks

Aww you will do it!! We both will.

I used to be a G cup and then they shrunk when I had Sophie, now only an E. I used to be skinny right up until I went to uni first time round I was a size 8. Finished uni a size 14 and have gone up a dress size with each child so am now an 18. I would love to be a 14 for the wedding so i'm trying to work extra hard and dont think 2 dress sizes is too unrealistic.....i hope it's not!! 

You have double inspiration, your wedding and a baby!!! You sooooo can do it!! xx


----------



## honeybee2

yes we can!!!!!!!!! weight watchers is not hard- it does all the work for you. You just need to be true to yourself and enjoy what your allowed. Im really enjoying it! I enjoy looking at what ive eaten in the day and how much exercise ive done. Its great to look back!


----------



## Timid

Wow! what a response! Lets definitely do it together!

I did join a gym last year, but hate going. I will probably go more often when the weight starts to come off. Energy and motivation and all that!

I was thinking on my way home from the office today that it might be good to do a photo before and after. I'll try do that tonight before I go to bed.

I had a final day today before I start tomorrow.

My vices:

Ice Cream
Coffee Shop Lattes
Pain au Raisin
Hot Chocolate
Rice Pudding
Cereals


its going to be a tough few months!

Tx


----------



## honeybee2

so thats timid, superbecks and honeybee2 ready for weightloss! I weight myself on sunday to see how much ive lost in a week! I hope its 4lb so im down to 16 stone!


----------



## honeybee2

I weighed myself today! I know Im not meant to weigh untill the 7th day but I couldnt help myself.

Apparently Ive lost 9lb! I got my first 7lb milestone in my first 5 days??!!!!

I LOVE YOU WEIGHTWATCHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I double checked the scales in the same place as last time- and 6 other places to double check. Mind you I was on when I first weighed myself and I know everyone is heavier when theyre on, plus it was at the end of the day while ive just weighed myself at the beginning. 

Start weight 2/1/11: 16s 04 lb (but I was on and it was straight after xmas)
6/1/11: 15s 09 lb


----------



## tmr1234

i will join you if you will have me i tryed my dress on on sunday and it is a very sung fit so need to lose this baby weight. Idid start the Dukan diet befor xmas and in 4 days lost 51/2lbs but put 3 back on over xmas then starte it agne monday lost 2 lbs then went off and ate choc for 2 days so started it today 110% so here gose

my name is tracey iam as from this am 11st1 3/4lbs iam 5ft7 and a size 16 the most i have weighed is 17stone after i had my 1st son and got down to 10st7 put put 1 stone4 back on having my 2nd i want to be 10stone or 10st7 for my wedding in just over 5 months.


----------



## honeybee2

tracey how are you a size 16 when you weight just 11 stone and the same height as me ? Isnt the body so weird???? of course you can join!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

i think its because all my weight is on my belly my sister(was but now preg) 11st10 and a size 10 and the same height as me


----------



## honeybee2

Oh i see! My sister suffers from the same- she had a C section and it just wont shift!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i would love to join if you will let me. I dont really have a great lot of time till my wedding but would love to losea little bit of weight. The last time i weighed myself i was just 12 and half stone, im in a size 14/16 or 16/18 depending on the style, i am 5ft 4, although i know that my body has not gone back to normal yet after giving birth just 7 weeks ago, i feel that now is the time to do something about it xx


----------



## honeybee2

oooeee! welcome mrs liam! you have to be good with food and weigh once a week I think it is??????


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

shopping day 2morrow so can get tons of weight watchers meals, was on it before i got pregnant with lil one, am sure i will be able to manage it again lol xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Can I join the challenge just to see how much I can lose in a week?! :rofl: xx


----------



## Timid

Well done Honeybee!! That's great progress - keep it up! :)

All welcome to take part and share your wedding diet ups and downs and thoughts - here's my update for today.

Boxes of food arrived from Go Lower today, OH unpacked them all with a jealous look on his face. I think he might want to have a go too - although wants me to do it for a week or so first to make up his mind if he wants to do it or not!

Had a lovely last meal tonight of lamb stew, and am excited to start first thing in the morning :D 

Embarrassing fat photos to follow! :D



Tx


----------



## honeybee2

I had my MIL thai red curry today with spring rolls, mini pork ribs and rice-phew! I hope it was 25 points or below because thats all that was left on my weightwatchers! The thai curry was low GI though but even still!


----------



## Timid

Just did the before weigh in and photos. I'll post them later. 

I'm heavier than I remember :( 

Weight: 11st & 11.4 ounces!!!!! arghhh!!!!

Waist measurement is: 90cms

Sigh! At least the results should make a big difference, really hope (fingers crossed) I stick to this diet!!!

Tx


----------



## honeybee2

you'll be fine darling, dont worry! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I won't weigh myself. I know I put weight on over xmas, because I actually ate whereas before I wasn't eating. I'm scared my dress won't fit now :( x


----------



## tmr1234

Hiya ladys the 1st day of my Dukan diet went really well felt full all day and drank the 1.5L of water wich you have to drink what i had
Morning: oat bran 1&1/2 TBSP made in to Porridge yum and a big glass of water
lunch:tuna bugger made with tuna, Xl philly, Nat no fat yog 1 egg and a bit of oat bran. with a big glass of water
snak: muller no fat yog
tea:chicken bits dry fryed and the boiled with a bit of sweet&sower low fat. wit a big glass of water
snak: no fat jelly.


----------



## superbecks

Well done honeybee!! Oh i wish i could lose that much!! I'm just trying to eat healthily but i might have to join back to slimming world. Oh i don't know!! x


----------



## honeybee2

dream- im sure youll look like a million dollars! you have a week untill the wedding, if your that unsure cut back on the last few days! 

Superbecks- we have the same amount of time to loose weight and we can!


----------



## Beautywithin

Best of Luck!! x


----------



## Timid

Hello Ladies!

Decided not to post the before pics, until I have some amazing after photos to post with them ;)

But! I did check the scales, and I have already lost 2 ounces! (I know, I probably shouldn't, but I won't now until next week!)

Future MIL also on a diet and is keen to keep pace, so that will be entertaining!!

Tx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

had my very first weighing today and i weigh 12st 7oz :blush: , was told that a slimming club was starting near me today so i went to join and will be going weekly for my weigh ins and more things xx


----------



## honeybee2

mrs liam- you weigh 3 stone lighter than me so have no fear! I bet your bloody gorgeous!

Just thought Id let in on my fav meal atm thats just 8 WW points:


Chicken stir fry- yum yum!!!!!!


200g stir fry veg
90ml stir fry sauce (I like the soy and garlic one yummy!)
1 medium chicken breast
Fry Light 1 cal cooking spray.


For a few more points you can add some fresh noodles but to be fair, its pretty filling as it- and you can fill up with unlimited fruit covered in 1 pot of WW yogurt for 1 point :wohoo:

best dinner...ever!


----------



## Timid

Hardest part of dieting: Drinking Water. Soooo bored.... There's only so much Peppermint tea one can drink.

Broccoli & Shropshire Blue Cheese Soup for lunch today - really wasn't keen on it at all :( Still have 5 pouches of it to go.. ugh. 

Do I get them all done this week, or intersperse them amongst other lunches I like?

Thoughts?


Tx


----------



## honeybee2

spice it up a little!!!!!!!!!!! 

I always add little 'extras' in my soups like more vegetables etc! Maybe some chilli flakes and some pepper! Tobasco sauce and things like that! 

Dont eat it one after another- youll end up throwing the bowl at the wall! x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

Thanx honeybee2, it feels alot better knowing that im the only one dieting xx


----------



## honeybee2

your very welcome!!!! just nearly had a heart attack- a 250 ml no added sugar smoothie i had this morning was 4 points! thank goodness i didnt have anything else! x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

crikey, they know how to make it miserable for us dont they lol xx


----------



## honeybee2

well apparently smoothies are crap anyway, you may aswell eat a frikin' apple if you know what i mean. I just grabbed it becasue I knew Id be hungry mid lecture and I didnt want to 'crunch' haha x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

haha, i just make my own smoothies with skimmed milk and fruit, dont really have them that much though, i think its getting into a routine that is the hardest xx


----------



## Timid

Today went well.
Mushroom Soup for lunch - smelt amazing, tasted amazing - looked like brown sludge. Two out of three aint bad!
Several cups of Peppermint Tea
Breakfast was the Go Lower crunch & a bit of natural unsweetened yoghurt - which funnily enough is starting to taste normal/sweet even though it's not.

Had a really hard moment at 4:30pm when I really could have murdered a choccy bar - but had another cup of peppermint tea instead.

Dinner was lovely! Sri Lankan Lamb Curry with some crunchy broccoli and spinach.

Need to drink more water really, that's the only thing I'm still finding difficult.

Jeans are feeling a bit looser today, so that's something. 

Roll on Thursday - Treat Day! Have been given a low-cal choc bar to enjoy! :D :D


How is everyone else doing?


xT


----------



## honeybee2

Im doing ok although I just came down on a low. Damn it! I always get this when I read a new bridal mag. They go into every detail and Im so scared Im going to miss something like not having my nails done - Ive had a dream where I forgot to shave my armpits and the photographer didnt show. 

Anyway the point is, all the brides look incredible and Im still scared of not looking great!

Ive been doing 10 minutes of 2.5kg weight training each day- just 8 simple repetitions that take a minute or so each day to try and tone my bingo wings but ive just read a news report that it doesnt tone your arms- so Im scared Ill be stuck with these horrid flabby things!!!! Not to mention the few stretchmarks I have underneath them. They are just silvery lines now but I hate them!

By the way, if I get a chocolate craving, I have a cup of options hot choc! its the best!


----------



## superbecks

I'm absolutely gutted. Thought I had been doing well. Three well balanced meals a day. I have put 4 1/2 lbs on. God knows what is going on in my body. I wouldnt have put that on if i had pigged out!!!! So fed up. There will be no wedding at this rate.


----------



## honeybee2

could there be a reason for this?

a) are you due on or on?
b) could you be pregnant?
c) did you weigh yourself at the same time of the day as last time?
d) are you wearing the same clothes?


----------



## superbecks

Yep got weighed at same time in the same clothes. Im not pregnant and im not due on, i dont have periods as have been on the depo injection. Just came off it two weeks ago as the dr thinks this is the reason for my weight gain so i really dont know x


----------



## honeybee2

ye! I piled all my weight on with the depo!

plus sometimes weight takes a time to show up..its not like you eat a meal and the weight goes straight on, it takes time to store as fat if your body doesnt use it. Dont let it put you down hunny, try again.

also...were your scales in the same place as last time?


----------



## superbecks

I am trying to stay positive and think of my gorgeous dress. yeah they were in the same place. was just absolutely gutting when i have been tryin so hard, exercising more. I have been doing night shifts though, not sure if this has anything to do with it. I go so bloated and my eating gets messed up xx


----------



## honeybee2

ye I know what you mean, I used to do night shifts too, I hated it! 

Ive just weighed myself. The other day I was 15st 9, then 15st 8 the next day and now im 15st 11- but Im pretty sure thats because its at the end of the day (even though now I feel down!). I might have to weigh myself in boots and get a more accurate reading!


----------



## superbecks

Aww you're doing fab tho hunni! Least u have made some progress and it's coming off rather than going on!!! I still have my books from slimming world, think its time to go back to that! xx


----------



## honeybee2

ill weigh myself again on thursday as thats my weigh in day. Ill weigh in boots or something on my way home from uni and go there once a week. I hate people looking at you as you do it though- its so shameful :blush:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

today went fine, up until now

breakfast - bowl of special K cereal

dinner - bowl of special K cereal

Tea - weight watchers lasagne with 2 weight watchers petite pains

and now i just feel so low and down that all i want to do is :cry: and give up on everything xx


----------



## honeybee2

why is that bad? sounds like quite a balanced day?


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

its not the diet hun, i have certain things going on at the minute and it really is getting me now, and im getting the point of thinking...why am i bothering?....feel lower than the floor at the minute xx


----------



## honeybee2

oo darling! :hugs: I felt like that the other day. There is no quick answer but you need to pick yourself off the floor to start with! You can do it!!

I weighed myself again this morning and I was 15s 8lb dead on. So thankfully not 15s 11 haha

phew :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i have give up picking myself up off the floor hun, everytime i do, i get back up i get knocked back down, that way when i do get knocked down again it shouldnt be so hard or hurt as much.....well thats what i thought anyway xx


----------



## honeybee2

so why are you feeling like this?


----------



## tmr1234

honeybee you should weight your self 1st thing in the morning after having a wee that is your true weight as if you have 1 big glass of water thats 1lb on if you know what i mean. 

well my diet went out the window but that is due to af coming but now she is here (sorry tmi) i am back on it and iam going to get in to my dress only 5 months today yay!!!


----------



## honeybee2

cheers tmr!

Just discovered lighter than light mayonnaise. 3 tablespoons is only 1 point! Woop! 

One thing that has suprised me is baking potatoes- even a small one is 7 points!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

honeybee2 said:


> so why are you feeling like this?

i will pm you and try to explain if that is ok hun?? xx


----------



## honeybee2

sure x


----------



## Timid

Hi Ladies!

Right so, Day 6 today... breakfast Go Lower Granola and plain unsweetened yoghurt..
Lunch.. Mushroom soup, and a go lower raspberry bar, and one hard boiled egg.
Dinner was Chicken Tikka Masala and asparagus+green beans.

Probably haven't drunk enough water.


BUT.. I did weight + measure this morning!

I have shed 5lbs and my waist measurement has dropped nearly 8 cm's

:D:D:D

Can't wait for tomorrow, it's my first treat day!!

Keep up all the great work everyone!

Tx


----------



## honeybee2

well done timid!!!

thats great work!!

My weigh day is tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

well today went a little bit better

breakfast - special k cereal

dinner - ham salad barm

tea - weight watchers sweet and sour chicken with rice with cauliflower and broccoli and a weight watchers mini victoria sponge for afters

supper - gonna have some more cauliflower and broccoli


----------



## honeybee2

try cauliflower and brocolli with 20g of cheese, salt and pepper on the top and grilled- YUM!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

honeybee2 said:


> try cauliflower and brocolli with 20g of cheese, salt and pepper on the top and grilled- YUM!

sounds nice, might give it a go, thanx hun xx


----------



## Timid

Nearly a stone down now, yay!


----------



## honeybee2

Im down to 15st 5.6lbs!!!!!!!!! Ive lost 12.4lb. Thing is- it doesnt feel like Ive lost nearly a stone but Ive been measuring myself and lost some cm's haha! WW says Ive lost 5% of my body weight so Im happy! How are all my diet buddies coming along?


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i have so far lost a grabd total of.........2lb's :( , but the lady that does the slimming group said that it can take a few weeks for your body to get the jist of dieting if it isnt used to it and she also said not to just weigh yourself as you can tell if you have lst weight by looking your features as you may lose it off different parts of your body that dont affect the scales, feel alot more energetic since i started it xx


----------

